# New Yeti ~ "The Hopper"



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

What's the over/under on how many pages this will end up?!

I do like it though


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Insane


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Way to overpriced, bought by rich frivolous (spelling?) snobs, and my $30 igloo bag holds ice just as long!

That should do it for about 3 pages


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like a $300 man bag:


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Never ceases to amaze me how many ways there are to piss $ away…..


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> What's the over/under on how many pages this will end up?!
> 
> I do like it though


I am going to say it fades away by three pages.  There is too much fishing going on right now so people aren't as prickly.  Repost this after New Years and I bet we'd see 7-8 pages of fan boy flaming.

Nate

***Dammit! Just saw that Cut beat me to the three page estimate.***


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Looks like a $300 man bag:


It's a satchel! Indiana Jones had one!!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

If you ever see me with a yeti it's because I stole it or won it somehow. I couldn't imagine spending that much money on something that holds ice


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> If you ever see me with a yeti it's because I stole it or won it somehow. I couldn't imagine spending that much money on something that holds ice


X2. Or it fell off a truck that then burst into flames

My friend had a big a... Non Yeti Cooler in the back of his truck on our Louisiana trip last week it was full or ice when we left on Sunday. We fished till Wed and Thursday we cleaned the Redfish that were in the cooler. They still had ice on them


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> > If you ever see me with a yeti it's because I stole it or won it somehow. I couldn't imagine spending that much money on something that holds ice
> 
> 
> X2. Or it fell off a truck that then burst into flames
> ...


But did it get attacked by a bear, and live to tell about it?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Engel already owns this category with their cooler / dry boxes for over $200 less.

But hey, if you want to spend $700 on a 30 qt BoomBox, Engel is ready to take your money too.

https://www.engel-usa.com/products/cooler-dry-box/engel-boombox-239


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Never ceases to amaze me how many ways there are to piss $ away…..


Nailed it!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, Ya'll bursted my bubble. Just picked this bad boy up today. And I got 10% off with a free tie down kit.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, don't feel too bad Spruce... I've got a Yeti 45 that I love! I sit on it, I stand on it, hell, I even put ice in it- and it'll be in the yard sale after I croak. As long as I don't let someone steal it...The biggest problem with owning a Yeti...Enjoy!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow that price is crazy. Anyone that buys that needs a 4once eggs sinker to the side of their head!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

The JONESES and all the wannabes will "Just have to have one!" (Just trying to get this thing to 3 pages so it can die) :-/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

You mean to tell me if my last names not Jones I didnt have to buy one. Dang I thought it was a requirement of owning a HB.
Darn you flip and Jose, Darn you!!!!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My 48 Igloo Marine is what I sit on and stand on it my grandson football players have stood on it to fish and it holds ice about 2 days and cost $29. If someone steels it I can get another 10 before I get to the cost of a Yeti 45

Yeti is all about ego


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Almost to 3 pages


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow, for that price it should be able to give you a hando.

I have a cheap soft shell the wife and I always take on our vacations - holds ice just as good and was $20.

But as they say, a Seiko and a Rolex perform the same job, but only one will get you laid.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> My 48 Igloo Marine is what I sit on and stand on it my grandson football players have stood on it to fish and it holds ice about 2 days and cost $29. If someone steels it I can get another 10 before I get to the cost of a Yeti 45
> 
> Yeti is all about ego


But could your igloo survive a bear attack?

And I wouldn't be so sure on the ego statement. I don't have one because it makes me look cool or fit in. I have one because it doesn't need to be screwed down to the deck. And I like the way the handles don't fall off. 

Almost 3 pages


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Here is the best way to piss money away. Buy one of these every five or six years.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/sportsmans/Igloo-Quick-and-Cool-100-Quart-Cooler/productDetail/Chest-Coolers/prod99990134147/cat100874


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll get this thing to 4 pages.  Watch. 

Listen at all you haters...

Igloos are like the Zebco 303's of the reel family

Yeti's are the Stella's...

Just think of all the damage you tree-huggin-haters are doing to the environment by purchasing 35 Igloo's over your life span to 1 yeti.... ;D  

Don't forget to factor in the time (cause time is money) it takes to go to the store 35 separate times and buy 35 coolers, the gas to get to the store 35 times, and the money you pizz away on ice, broken hinges, handles, drain plugs...etc.  By the time you buy those 35 igloos + parts, you could have bought 3 yeti's  

BAM! [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Blah Blah, I have an Igloo that has been in the boat since "97 I put a new one in for cosmetic purpose


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'll state three truths....

1. I've seen dozens and dozens of stray cooler lids, over the years, on the side of the road. All of them were either coleman, igloo or whatever other brand that makes disposable coolers... 

2. People who own high-end coolers, don't care what people who own low-end coolers think about them. Just like, people with HB's don't care what people with gheenoes think about them. And vise versa...

3. That yeti bag is lame... Fortunately for Yeti, people who buy one, don't care what I think.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

To each his (her) own. Get any cooler,ice chest,bag that YOU want. After all is said and done, we are fortunate enough to live in AMERICA!!!
FREEDOM of CHOICE!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] ( 3 pages please!)


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Whenever I'm putting ice in my yeti I think to myself I wonder what the poor people put their ice in


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> My 48 Igloo Marine is what I sit on and stand on it my grandson football players have stood on it to fish and it holds ice about 2 days and cost $29. If someone steels it I can get another 10 before I get to the cost of a Yeti 45
> 
> Yeti is all about ego


Go fish off a house boat in the glades for 5 days and see how that 2 days of ice in your little igloo works out for ya. Your two hour Saturday excursions may not necessitate a yeti, but it does have a purpose.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Whenever I'm putting ice in my yeti I think to myself  I wonder what the poor people put their ice in


FTW


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I like opening craft beers out of my Yeti with my VanStalls in my HB. 
Igloos are for Eskimos....


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

I'd like to have one of those yetis, but I'm pretty sure that if I did I couldn't sit in Cracker Barrel and enjoy my post fishing meal of shame without worrying if someone was removing it from my boat. I'd hate to loose those 4 days worth of good ice.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> I like opening craft beers out of my Yeti with my VanStalls in my HB.
> Igloos are for Eskimos....


Exactly.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

> To each his (her) own. Get any cooler,ice chest,bag that YOU want. After all is said and done, we are fortunate enough to live in AMERICA!!!
> FREEDOM of CHOICE!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] ( 3 pages please!)



Second that and will add THANK GOD I DO!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> I'd like to have one of those yetis, but I'm pretty sure that if I did I couldn't sit in Cracker Barrel and enjoy my post fishing meal of shame without worrying if someone was removing it from my boat.  I'd hate to loose those 4 days worth of good ice.


Does this mean you fish all walmart rods too? I understand some people don't want to dish out the coin weather they think its worth it or not. But are you going to hate on me because I fish Sustains on Greenwaters too? To each is own, Yes I have a HB with a Yeti in it and for the most part all I fish is sustains on greenwaters. That doesn't mean I have a ego, that means I spend a lot of time on the water and have learned what works and what dosn't. (For Me!!!!) It kills me to see everyone always hating on the guy that dishes out the extra $ to make his time spent on the water a more enjoyable one. Do me a favor and next time you see a guy in a HB with a yeti and that ramp just walk up and BS with him. 9/10 times you find a guy/girl that is really passionate about the outdoors and is willing to help out in anyway, steer you in the right direction, and give you some pointers on whats working and whats not.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> > I'd like to have one of those yetis, but I'm pretty sure that if I did I couldn't sit in Cracker Barrel and enjoy my post fishing meal of shame without worrying if someone was removing it from my boat.  I'd hate to loose those 4 days worth of good ice.
> 
> 
> Does this mean you fish all walmart rods too? I understand some people don't want to dish out the coin weather they think its worth it or not. But are you going to hate on me because I fish Sustains on Greenwaters too? To each is own, Yes I have a HB with a Yeti in it and for the most part all I fish is sustains on greenwaters. That doesn't mean I have a ego, that means I spend a lot of time on the water and have learned what works and what dosn't. (For Me!!!!) It kills me to see everyone always hating on the guy that dishes out the extra $ to make his time spent on the water a more enjoyable one. Do me a favor and next time you see a guy in a HB with a yeti and that ramp just walk up and BS with him. 9/10 times you find a guy/girl that is really passionate about the outdoors and is willing to help out in anyway, steer you in the right direction, and give you some pointers on whats working and whats not.


Nope- I like the yeti coolers (and other kinds of good stuff), and I have thought of getting one. I'm afraid that if I get one that I would be paranoid that it would be ripped off while I stop in for a bite to eat. I'm pretty sure that the fish don't care about the brand of the cooler though.

I'm a little tired though of divergence of opinions being characterized as hate. It used to be that people could disagree, or just do their own thing, without being called a hater.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

There's no hate on here. Just friendly discussion.

A Yeti on a HB...go figure 

5 pages coming


----------



## EddieSapp (May 5, 2014)

Kinda new to the forum, but figured I'd help push this thread to the max!! My new micro isn't a HB, nor doesn't it have a Yeti in it!!










But my 60k dollar bass boat does have 2 built-in insulated coolers, so guess I can't be a hater since my coolers cost more then most.









Disclaimer: Reason I don't own either a HB or Yeti coolers is simple cause I don't want them, not that I cant afford them!!


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> There's no hate on here. Just friendly discussion.
> 
> A Yeti on a HB...go figure
> 
> 5 pages coming


Good for you! Keep it up. At least you now have your day planned.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeti, just like Hells Bay and Sage, have brand recognition.  They are all high-end players in their space.  They are all also good at advertising.

Don't forget that the Yeti guys also put a ton of support in the fish and game organizations and sponsor many events.  I am in Austin where they are located, so I see more of it than probably most people on this board.  They are good guys and are a great example of small company success based on a simple idea.

Personally, I have a Yeti 45 and love it.  It's heavy, yes, but it is a well made cooler.  And I've gone through tons of Igloos, not to mention latches, hinges, cushions, lids.  I haven't replaced one item on my Yeti.

Ego ain't got anything to do with it - I don't see anyone I know with a Yeti walking around like they are upper class and kicking sand in people's faces that own Igloos.  All of them also own Igloo too.

If you can afford it, more power to you.  If you can't or don't care to, no need to get on a perch, squak about it, and try to tear people down.  After all, it's just a cooler.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Well said above. I will stick to my 8 year old igloo. It does the job but is looking rough these days. Plus I do not mind drilling holes in it to attach accessories such as rod holders to it. While talking about coolers. Who cares if ice last for days for the average guy going out for one day. I am still buying a 16lb bag if it last one day or five. Still dumping and cleaning at the end of the day. For camping or travel it makes sense.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

My Yeti can beat up your Igloo.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> > > I'd like to have one of those yetis, but I'm pretty sure that if I did I couldn't sit in Cracker Barrel and enjoy my post fishing meal of shame without worrying if someone was removing it from my boat.  I'd hate to loose those 4 days worth of good ice.
> >
> >
> > Does this mean you fish all walmart rods too? I understand some people don't want to dish out the coin weather they think its worth it or not. But are you going to hate on me because I fish Sustains on Greenwaters too? To each is own, Yes I have a HB with a Yeti in it and for the most part all I fish is sustains on greenwaters. That doesn't mean I have a ego, that means I spend a lot of time on the water and have learned what works and what dosn't. (For Me!!!!) It kills me to see everyone always hating on the guy that dishes out the extra $ to make his time spent on the water a more enjoyable one. Do me a favor and next time you see a guy in a HB with a yeti and that ramp just walk up and BS with him. 9/10 times you find a guy/girl that is really passionate about the outdoors and is willing to help out in anyway, steer you in the right direction, and give you some pointers on whats working and whats not.
> ...


I'm 100% with you on the being worried if someone will steal it. That comes with a lot of things in my boat. I've had a yeti stolen myself. I have a cable lock I run thru the corner of mine, also one for my push pole. I also put my rods in the cab of my truck when I do my afternoon grub session. It sucks thats what this world has come to. And I also agree with people not being able to post their opinions without being ridiculed. But there also is a difference between disagreeing and being told ego is the only reason people buy yetis.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

As a guide with close to 200 days on the water every year it would be ignorant not to have a yeti. My cooler gets more use than a weekend warriors will get in 5-10 years depending how active they are. 
As for the new bag I cant wait to get one! WHen making the long distance runs into the everglades or Louisiana Marsh I can keep an extra 24 bottles of water cold in one of the hatches of my skiff and not have to worry about running out!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> Kinda new to the forum, but figured I'd help push this thread to the max!! My new micro isn't a HB, nor doesn't it have a Yeti in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New micro looks sick!!! Would like to see some more pics. Before I bought my 16 waterman I was looking into a skiff similar to your. I personally liked the glide over the micro (Just my personal preference) but when it was all said and done I got my skiff cheaper than both of them would have been new. Like you said not because I couldn't afford them just decided to go with something a little bigger and more stable.


----------



## EddieSapp (May 5, 2014)

> > Kinda new to the forum, but figured I'd help push this thread to the max!! My new micro isn't a HB, nor doesn't it have a Yeti in it!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Not to derail this Yeti post, but ya I plan on starting a new build thread and post a sh$t ton of pictures, plus post my experience working with beavertail on the build process. She is still sitting on Beavertails showroom floors waiting for me to pick her up on the way down to the keys to break her in!!


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting a yeti for my center console boat, can anyone recommend which one would fit under the seat.  I might need to do a little weeding first, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> > > Kinda new to the forum, but figured I'd help push this thread to the max!! My new micro isn't a HB, nor doesn't it have a Yeti in it!!
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


Awesome man!!! I never made it down to the BT facility but from what I understand the micro is more stable than the glide and the build time is a fraction of the wait. Looking forward to your thread. I have to say if I ever decide to repaint my skiff and not just sand and buff her I will go with black. Nothing looks more sexy than a black micro skiff!!!!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice , very nice skiff. Seems really high on the trailer though. Not just yours. Seems so many are. Oh ya this is a thread about igloo coolers.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> I'm thinking about getting a yeti for my center console boat, can anyone recommend which one would fit under the seat.  I might need to do a little weeding first, though.
> 
> [/URL




Yep that yeti would look good in that beauty. What's the draft in that boat...just say'en


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> I like opening craft beers out of my Yeti with my VanStalls in my HB.
> Igloos are for Eskimos....


Oh, so Nouveau Riche. 

C'mon page 5


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> > I'm thinking about getting a yeti for my center console boat, can anyone recommend which one would fit under the seat.  I might need to do a little weeding first, though.
> >
> > [/URL
> 
> ...




This is not about real world draft numbers. That would add to many pages.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> My Yeti can beat up your Igloo.


No damn way. My Igloo says marine on the side. The name yeti refers to a non existent hairy comic figure 

Igloo refers to an ice house the Eskimos use while hunting hairy beast with a Harpoon 

5 on the way


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My ENGEL holds ice longer than any cooler on the market and cost less than YETI


I WIN!

10 pages


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought we were talking about the soft bag for $300, not the traditional yeti?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> > My Yeti can beat up your Igloo.
> 
> 
> No damn way. My Igloo says marine on the side. The name yeti refers to a non existent hairy comic figure
> ...


False. Yetis are real. Wheat thin commercial. Documented, hard evidence.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That was a domestic Yeti not a wild non existing one. So it Doesn't count


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I've got a Yeti cooler - love it!  Best cooler I've ever had.  I bought it not to protect against bears, but these guys, they're all over the place in West Central Florida.










Please kick my ass if you see me wearing the Hopper.  I thought it might have potential as an insulated fish bag but it's fairly small.  I just bought a Canyon fish bag, and the ones that go for $300 bucks you could stuff a marlin in or a field dressed moose, and they retain ice very well.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I've got a Yeti cooler - love it!  Best cooler I've ever had.  I bought it not to protect against bears, but these guys, they're all over the place in West Central Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ch127482][ch127480][ch127482][ch127480][ch127482][ch127480][ch127482][ch127480][ch127482][ch127480][ch127482][ch127480][ch127482][ch127480][ch127482][ch127480] Lol


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like my long lost twin brother from a different mother! Those boys are everywhere!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Goin for 5
I figured at least some of u guys would be fishing. Its only the best month of the year for fishing... (around here)
I been puttin a hurtin on em' 

Get it in now.., two months and its back to cold water and non stop 30mph ne wind..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

OK my Igloo is rated for 300 lbs to stand on. No one looking like that is getting on my boat. My trim tabs aren't long enough


----------



## amc139 (May 9, 2013)

6 pages coming right up 

The Yeti Hopper is bad ass but I admit a little pricey. Now it does fill a certain niche and for the lucky ones I'm sure is worth every penny.
Roto-Molded Coolers are bulky, pricey and heavy but for those that require a cooler that can be sat on, stood on and jumped on (I even nap on my 65 Yeti) without worrying that is going to give, crack or slip, a sturdy roto-molded cooler is the only way to go. The fact that it can hold ice for several days and probably be the last cooler you have to purchase is just the icing on the cake.

If you can't justify the full retail price check out Cragilist as some can be had for even less than half the price practically brand new (Is how I acquired a Yeti 65 $200.00 and Engel 35qt $120.00).


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

> I've got a Yeti cooler - love it!  Best cooler I've ever had.  I bought it not to protect against bears, but these guys, they're all over the place in West Central Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy just ties a rope on his yeti 65 and throws it over his shoulder like the hopper


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Notice no boat in the picture. They were getting ready to go Noodling behind them


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Roto-Molded Coolers are bulky, pricey and heavy but for those that require a cooler that can be sat on, stood on and jumped on (I even nap on my 65 Yeti) without worrying that is going to give, crack or slip, a sturdy roto-molded cooler is the only way to go.  The fact that it can hold ice for several days and probably be the last cooler you have to purchase is just the icing on the cake.
> 
> .


This is very true- If you think about it as a rock solid boat seat that you can put cold stuff in, the price seems a little more palatable.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

After I got a yeti I noticed it made panties drop much quicker....if they had any on at all


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Time Machine has a good point, for the price of a skiff seat built it does make the Yetti seem more affordable. Now someone needs to contact Yetti and tell them they now need to offer a, "live well" model. 
Page 6 coming


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> > Roto-Molded Coolers are bulky, pricey and heavy but for those that require a cooler that can be sat on, stood on and jumped on (I even nap on my 65 Yeti) without worrying that is going to give, crack or slip, a sturdy roto-molded cooler is the only way to go.  The fact that it can hold ice for several days and probably be the last cooler you have to purchase is just the icing on the cake.
> >
> > .
> 
> ...



....and casting or poling platform. ;D


----------

